# [Débutant] Pas de shell au démarrage ..

## Cgeek

Bonjour à toute la communauté  :Smile: 

Je suis un peu nouveau sur Gentoo, j'ai eu la curiosité de l'essayer suite aux éloges d'un de mes profs vis-à-vis de cette distribution. Ma première expérience sur Gentoo remonte maintenant à nov./dec. 2010.

J'ai un PC portable (Asus X7BJQ - Core i7 et tout le tintouin) sur lequel je fais mes essais. En 2010, j'y avais déjà installé un Gentoo x86 sans trop de soucis (mis à part framebuffer et pilotes nvidia).

Me revoilà en juin 2011, cette fois pour réitérer l'expérience avec une version 64bits de Gentoo (stage3 AMD64 si j'ai bien compris).

Mais voilà le problème : suite à l'installation, je boot correctement sur mon noyau ... mais n'accède jamais à l'invite du shell. Voici une illustration.

J'ai toute une suite de message d'initialisation, puis des messages irréguliers "CE: hpet" ... et je ne peux plus rien faire. Le système réagit si je branche/débranche ma souris USB, mais jamais je ne peux saisir quoi que ce soit.

Je fais donc appel à vous ... en espérant que vous aurez des idées !

edit : j'ai oublié de préciser, mais je si je poste une photo, c'est que je n'ai même pas accès à des fichiers de logs ... il me semblait bien en avoir dan /var/log à l'époque de ma 32 bits. Là, que nenni (j'ai installé sysklogd ainsi que logrotate)

----------

## Cgeek

Je m'auto-répond, car je me demande si ça n'a pas quelque chose avec ça ... Installation Issues With Current Stage3 Tarballs.

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Je ne suis peut être pas en mesure de t'aider bcp, mais aux vues de ton écran, peux tu nous apporter qq précisions ?

* as tu installé un RAID ? (cf md.....)

* comment as tu compilé ton kernel (genkernel ou mano) ? As tu passé des options à la compilation (genre raid ou lvm) ?

* ta partition root est-elle bien '/dev/sda7' ?

* as tu bien configuré ton /etc/fstab ?

* es tu sur d avoir le support ext3 dans ton kernel ?

* il y aussi en ligne 9, quelque chose qui me chiffonne ? Pourquoi chercher à monter root en VFS ?

Essaye d'être un peu plus précis, il y a içi qq gurus qui seront à même de t'aider si tu leur fournis un maximum d'infos sur ton Install.

Personnellement, je pencherais pour un souçi avec ta partition /, sans conviction ...

----------

## loopx

Yep, 

J'ai aussi un core i7 et j'ai des fois des blocages en plein boot du kernel (c'est probablement lié à la carte mère) ... Exemple, je boot et juste après Grub, je fais ENTER (donc, en arrivant sur le kernel) .. et ben, j'ai tout mes core CPU qui se mettent à faire des timeouts puis le pc reboot tout seul et après ça passe. Généralement, un petit reboot et c'est bon (heureusement, c'est assez rare ...).

On peut dire que j'ai le même genre de problème assez pénible avec ma souris : parfois, ma souris répond pas et je dois la débrancher/rebrancher (usb razer salmosa). J'ai pourtant mis à jour le BIOS .. toujours pareil (mais une nouvelle version arrive ^^).

Pour ton problème, tente déjà de désactiver l'hyper threading dans ton BIOS (et regarde un peu les valeurs). Ensuite, débranche tout ce qui est inutile en périphérique de stockage (un disque dur 1To peux faire ralentir la chose ...). C'est peut être bien le kernel qui à un bug et passera mieux avec une nouvelle ? Ou alors, ton BIOS à mettre à jour ?

Essaie avec une autre version pour voir si c'est le matos qui pose problème ou le soft  :Wink: 

EDIT: arf, aurait mieux fait de suivre ton lien en premier  :Very Happy:    ... test un autre stage ...

----------

## Cgeek

Effectivement loopix ^^ j'ai suivi les instructions, et après quelques soirées de dur labeur, j'ai enfin accès à mon shell de login  :Very Happy:  (c'est tout réçent !)

Pour préciser un plus les choses tout de même, il s'agissait d'une installation tout ce qu'il y a de plus propre et simple :

- Pas de RAID

- Kernel en l'état compilé à la main sans options particulières

- Ma partition était bien /dev/sda7 (oui, j'ai changé depuis)

- J'avais bien géré mon /etc/fstab (avec en plus un /home séparé

- Le support ext3 est activé par défaut dans le kernel

Pour ce qui est du montage en VFS, ça n'est pas du tout un choix de ma part .. je sais pas exactement ce que ça veut dire non plus d'ailleurs !

Merci tout de même pour vos interventions, ça m'aide également à y voir petit à petit plus clair dans cette distribution  :Wink: 

Bon courage aux suivants   :Smile: 

----------

## jaypeche

Personnellement j'utilise l'outil Genkernel que je trouve assez pratique je te balance ma conf. Des fois que tu ai le courage de chrooter et de retenter une compilation !

```
# emerge -av sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

Extrait grub.conf :

title Gentoo Linux v1.12.14 Dbox2 HG 2.6.34-r12 ( Bootsplash )

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:gentoo console=tty1 quiet root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda4

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

title Gentoo Linux v1.12.14 Dbox2 HG 2.6.34-r12 ( Rescue Mode )

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda4

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

----------

